# That's one attractive...



## Don Nguyen (Oct 26, 2012)

Bike? Yes, lets say that...

https://vimeo.com/41327350

It _is_ one attractive bike though...


----------



## chinacats (Oct 26, 2012)

Sexy, and not a bad looking bike either...


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 26, 2012)

I found this picture a little while ago. One of the best looking bikes I've EVER seen.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 26, 2012)

Don Nguyen said:


> I found this picture a little while ago. One of the best looking bikes I've EVER seen.



I want this!

What is it?


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 26, 2012)

It is a customized Ducati by Radical.

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 26, 2012)

You've probably heard of this Australian company, Don, but just in case:

http://us.deuscustoms.com/motorcycles/

I love just about everything on their website.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 26, 2012)

Lordy lord, that's lovable...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 26, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 26, 2012)

You guys like that retro look! I have to agree. My first two bikes were BSA's; '62 Super Rocket & '62 RGS.
I always though that one of the best styled bikes is the old Honda CB400F. That could be the base for ane sharp cafe build.
Of course, the epitome are the Vincent V twin models. For me, nothing comes close.


----------



## Mike L. (Oct 30, 2012)

Those are nice, but there's nothing like a Guzzi


----------



## ajhuff (Oct 30, 2012)

Mike L. said:


> Those are nice, but there's nothing like a Guzzi



It's what I ride!

-AJ

(when I have time, which seems to be never :sad0: )


----------

